# Turret tail stock in a model 820 Logan 10 inch lathe



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Nov 21, 2017)

So as with my 100+ year old motors, some things are just not written down.  I have a turret tail stock on my Logan lathe. While the turret assembly is sitting on the bed of the lathe, and I can't imagine it not being true to the bed.
But,  I can foresee the turrets rotation and locked position being out of whack.  Is there instructions to ensure when you rotate the turret, the locked position is in line with the ways?  Instructions on how to adjust?  

Thanks

Richard


----------



## dlane (Nov 21, 2017)

The turret I had I was more concerned that each stations hole was lined up with the spindle center line, I was told if you buy a turret for a lathe the holes aren't drilled , you drill the station holes on the lathe it will be used on.


----------



## Jimsehr (Nov 22, 2017)

dlane said:


> The turret I had I was more concerned that each stations hole was lined up with the spindle center line, I was told if you buy a turret for a lathe the holes aren't drilled , you drill the station holes on the lathe it will be used on.


  I had to drill and bore a new turret for a Logan years ago.


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Nov 22, 2017)

My turret came with the lathe, no idea if it is original to this lathe or not.....


----------



## dlane (Nov 22, 2017)

Do you get any tools for the turret ? , drill chuck would be good, when I set mine up I used 5/8" dowels in turret locked in and A 5/8" collet in headstock set to a sliding snug fit to dowels , indexed turret the dowels would slip into the collet.
There is probably a better way to do it but it worked for me. This is a Logan turret set up on an old craftsman lathe I had to make a base for it to fit the ways but I got it to work good after some fiddling.


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Nov 22, 2017)

I guess I will have to dig a bit deeper to see, but there has to be a away to "adjust it"   I probably missed that part in the manuals...

I did get 2 large Jacobs drill chucks with 1 inch shanks..... both were froze up, but after a year of soaking in kerosene, I was able to free them up...

They now work just fine


----------



## dlane (Nov 22, 2017)

If it came with the lathe it should be good , got a better pic than avatar ?. The only adjustments on this are the slide gibs . Are the stations 1" holes ? Ied take it apart clean ,lube, inspect , learn how it works. The depth of each station are adjustable.


----------



## Silverbullet (Nov 22, 2017)

It may have debree in the ratchet part. Try taking the hex head off , it should be underneath. There could be a woodruff key or key missing or half cut. That might be under the body where the handles mount.


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Nov 22, 2017)

I took the turret completely apart, every nut, blot screw, and gib you name it got removed, cleaned and reassembled using the diagrams found here.

I will disassemble it one more time and see if maybe I can find something wrong or whatever...


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Nov 22, 2017)

Here is the thread that travels down the path of what I started with and what I ended up with..

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/rebuilding-my-logan-820.40658/#post-352549


----------



## dlane (Nov 22, 2017)

Have you tried it before tear down/after
What's the problem.


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Nov 22, 2017)

The picture in the tread where I started the restoration shows the sad state this lathe was in when I found it.  I did not even try to start it as I wanted to be sure everything was up to snuff.  On the turret, I have noticed when I approach the stock with a 3/4 inch, or any other drill for that matter,  the drill contacts the work and then "shifts towards me, the operator.  This seems to me to imply that the bore on the turret is not in line with the bore of the lathe spindle.  The turret functions wonderfully, except for my perceived issue.


----------



## dlane (Nov 22, 2017)

3/4" drill ? Lots of issues starting there, did u center drill the stock first,


----------



## eeler1 (Nov 23, 2017)

Setting up the turret stuff is an art.  But as I understand it, you set up the turret as best you expect it to behave, then run a part and see how it turns out.  Check against specs, and adjust the turret tooling to get within specs.  

It's pretty hard to expect a turret to deliver really good precision, at least not without some adjusting.  I don't know the tricks of making the adjustments.   But in a production setting, the old timers have talked about a set up guy coming in and setting up the turret tools overnight so when the production guys came in the next day all they had to do was load the work and pull levers for that run.  What tricks the set up guys used, I don't know.  I suspect many are not in the manual.


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Nov 23, 2017)

dlane,
I sharpen my drills to center-cut on a multi-thousand dollar Black-Diamond drill sharpener. Having said that, what is happening is, the drill doe not contact the center of the stock. I face the round stock, which as you know leaves the center visible, and when I bring the drill in, it does not make contact with the center of the part. It is off by about .06 or so...

Not a lot, but enough to just bug me. As I finish boring the parts out anyway, if it is actually off it does not matter, but for just bugging me.

Now looking at the parts drawing I have a set screw and lock nut on mine that doe not show up on that drawing, I will post photos later to show all this, but it is still morning coffee time..

And eeler1, not looking for precision, but it should be a bit closer in my opinion.....

Regards

Richard


----------



## Silverbullet (Nov 23, 2017)

Which way is it out . Up down or side to side? If up you may need to take metal off the turrets bottom or down shim it up . Side ways the ratchet stop can be welded up if it's past center or remove some if before center. I would think there should be a fine adjustments set screw to the stop I'd see if there's away to install one.


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Nov 23, 2017)

Side to side...  I am going to tear it apart soon and see what is in there......


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 24, 2017)

Actually, that is what's called a bed turret.  A tailstock turret looks like a tailstock with one of those turrets on an MT arbor permanently installed, only beefier.  

Back when Atlas used to sell tailstock and bed turrets, by default they came in with the tool holder holes all drilled undersize, usually for 3/4" tooling.  And with instructions of how to mount a boring bar in the spindle to finish cut them both to size and in proper alignment with the spindle.  If the turret assembly originally came with the lathe, that would have been done at the factory.  As yours is apparently off front to back, the turret is probably not original to that machine.  However, whether the front to back offset is adjustable or not, I do not know.  On the tailstock turrets, it generally is by the same method as it is on a normal tailstock.  But I don't know about bed turrets as I've never had one.  

However, once you get done with anything else that you plan to do to the lathe, your first step with the turret should be to confirm that the indexer and the fore and aft movement lever or handwheel works properly and is properly lubricated.  Next step is to check the alignment.  If you have a centering type indicator, that works best.  Otherwise you will need a mirror to read the indicator through part of the rotation.  

Lock the turret to the bed.  Set the feeler for the hole, run it in 1/8" to 1/4" and check how far and in which direction the center of the hole is off.  Then run the indicator feeler in to near the bottom of the hole and repeat.  Note where the high spot is in each position. 

 If the error is the same front and back, the indexer is probably working OK but the turret is not matched to your lathe.  If the front to back position is adjustable, adjust it.

If the error is different front to back, the indexer is off.  If it is adjustable, adjust it.  Then repeat the test to determine the direction of any front to back error.


----------

